# Kubota B21 Backhoe BT751



## N7LUF (Apr 21, 2010)

I blew a hose on the backhoe and need to remove the pin from hydraulic ram inside the boom.
I got the pin to the inside of the ram, but on the other end the ram that connected to the tractor seem frozen and will not come out. Believe it is rusted in.
Shot it the dark, any idea's?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Heat, need torches. If it is the rod end of cylinder and you get it hot, watch that you don't start to spread the ears apart. You might have to clamp it. Also make sure you remove the grease fitting before heating. The ball and spring might shoot out, it will be very hot and burn.


----------

